# Anyone share my opinion?



## Justinelite (May 8, 2019)

Over had great success the last two seasons, more than I should have. This year has not been the greatest by any means. I have plenty of land to hunt and have wielded a quarter of usual progression. As of today it feels like the season is over in Stark county. Or dwindling....


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm beginning to wonder myself! Found some morels the first couple times out. Most keepers, but left some small ones to grow. Went back and found them, but there were no new ones. Walked my legs off today with nothing to show. I'm not giving up yet.

So far, I've seen no sign of the late season "bigfoot" morels, and I've found them here before. Also, the overall size of the morels this year seems to be running a bit small. Not a total bust. I found some greys this year, and I've never found them before. That's what made me believe that I might have it nailed!

The latest I've found morels around here is May 23. So I have about 2 weeks. We're expecting more rain, and maybe that will get more of them to flush! Plus, I've been racking my brain for new places to hunt.


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

The soil temps have been up and down and haven’t really stayed in the mid 50’s for any duration yet. Not sure how that will bode for the season but here in portage county I’ve walked my butt off and I’ve picked about 10lbs so far. Just a pound shy of my best year which was 2017. It seems around my area that the southern exposed areas are on their way to being done but they’re taking there time. Get in the briars where you can. Shaded spots seem to be the ticket right now. I checked a north face yesterday and only found a half pound where I can expect minimum 1 pound and I noticed that the plant growth wasn’t quite where I like it. Give it time and don’t give up. Sometimes when you put in the miles you ache with smiles lol


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Curious if your spots got really wet this year? This year I had real good luck hitting places that haven’t been real productive before because they are normally pretty dry. Some spots just didn’t produce for me over to much standing water. 



Justinelite said:


> Over had great success the last two seasons, more than I should have. This year has not been the greatest by any means. I have plenty of land to hunt and have wielded a quarter of usual progression. As of today it feels like the season is over in Stark county. Or dwindling....


----------



## MorelMe330 (May 17, 2018)

We've found a total of ten morels here in Wayne County and we average 2-3 miles a day. It's a down year so far for us. But we enjoy the hike and we've found a few other things to look for (ramps and pheasant back) which help when the morels can't be found.


----------

